# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Ведьмак 2 - Убийцы королей (2011)

## wezzy21

*Жанр*: RPG
*Разработчик*: CD Projekt RED
*Издательство*: Atari (РФ - 1С-СофтКлаб/Snowball Studios)
*Тип релиза*: Полный
*Лекарство*: временно отсутствует
*Язык интерфейса*: русский (текст и звук) и английский
*Размер*: 7,23 Гб

Вторая часть саги о ведьмаке из Ривии - интересная и глубокая история с нелинейным сюжетом. Предотвратив убийство короля Фольтеста, Геральт оказался вовлечен в политические интриги. Но его главной задачей, так или иначе, остается защита жизни монарха, а для этого Белому Волку предстоит выяснить, кто же организовал покушение и подослал таинственного убийцу с "ведьмачьими" глазами. Продолжение знаменитой ролевой игры выделяется не только захватывающим сюжетом, но и новым игровым движком, а также оригинальной боевой системой, основанной на реально существующих стилях рукопашного боя и владения холодным оружием.

*Особенности RePack`a*:
- Ничего не вырезано
- Медиа-контент не перекодирован
- Автоустановка доп. ПО

*Особенности*:
- Новый уровень свободы. Три независимых сюжетных линии произвольно переплетаются между собой
- Множество вариантов развития. Новая система мутагенов модифицирует эффекты каждого навыка в зависимости от индивидуальных предпочтений
- "Живой" мир. Все события, происходящие в мире "Ведьмака", взаимосвязаны, имеют собственные причины и следствия, а каждый неигровой персонаж действует в соответствии со своими целями и убеждениями
- С мечом в руках. Боевая система продолжает традиции, заложенные в первой части, однако отличается высокой динамикой и большей свободой
- Индивидуальный стиль. Комбинирование трех параметров персонажа - владение мечом, искусство магии и алхимия - позволяют создать героя в соответствии желаниями и взглядами каждого игрока

*Системные требования*:
- Операционная система: Windows XP, Vista, 7
- Процессор: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 ГГц или AMD Dual Core 2,5 ГГц
- ОЗУ: 1 Гб (2 Гб для Vista и 7)
- Видеокарта: GeForce 8800 или ATI HD 3850 с 512 Мб памяти
- DirectX 9.0с
- Свободного места на HDD: 15 Гб

*Установка*:
1. Смонтировать образ в программу эмулятор (Alcohol 120% или Daemon Tools)
2. Установить
3. Ждать таблетку
*Скрытый текст*

*[Letitbit]* - скачать
*[Vip-file]* - скачать
*[Shareflare]* - скачать
*[DepositFiles]* - (частями)1 2 3 4

----------


## Lopaw

Оу как

----------


## DennVer

трудно ее найти нормальную без глюков

----------

